# Technikworkshops der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2005)

Ihr wolltet schon immer gern mehr an eurem Bike machen können oder habt euch immer schon gferaht, wie dieses oder jenes Teil funktioniert? Oder wollt Ihr eure schrauberischen Fähigkeiten noch weiter verfeinern, um eurem Bike noch mehr Leistung abzugewinnen? Dann dürften unsere Technikworkshops für euch genau das richtige sein!
Unter Leitung unseres Partners Fahrrad Denfeld Radsport GmbH ( www.denfeld.de ) werden am 15.11.2005 und am 14.02.2006 zwei Technikworkshops statt finden. Beginn ist in beiden Fällen um 19:30 Uhr, als Ort steht uns die Werkstatt von Fahrrad Denfeld in Bad Homburg, Alte Sattelfabrik 8 zur Verfügung. 
Da die Biketechnik für einen Kurs allein zu umfangreich ist, werden bei den Kursen verschiedene Themengebiete behandelt. Beim ersten Termin wird es vor allem um den richtigen Schmierstoff an der richtigen Stelle, Steuersatz, Tretlager, Pedale und Laufräder gehen. Der zweite Termin wird sich mit den umfassenden Themengebieten Bremsen, Antrieb und Federung beschäftigen. 
Da die Teilnehmerzahl pro Kurs limitiert ist bitten wir um Voranmeldung per E-Mail bei [email protected] bis zum 11.11.2005 für den ersten und bis zum 10.2.2006 für den zweiten Kursteil. Der Kostenbeitrag pro Kurs beläuft sich auf 6, DIMB-Mitglieder bekommen den Kurs für 4.

Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. November 2005)

Update: Beim zweiten Kurs im Februar wird uns u.a. der Spezialist für Rock Shox-Federelement vom deutschen Importeur Sportimport unterstützen und in seine Geheimnisse einweihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. November 2005)

Zwischenstand der Anmeldungen:

15.11. bisher 18 Anmeldungen

14.2. bisher 6 Anmeldungen

Also noch gibt es Plätze, aber beim ersten Kurs wird´s schon knapp. Wer also noch Interesse am ersten Kursteil hat, der sollte schnell sein! Es wird übrigens auch ´ne Kleinigkeit zu futtern geben.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. November 2005)

Aktueller Stand:

15.11.: Ausgebucht!  

14.2.: noch 16 Plätze zu vergeben.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. November 2005)

So! Der erste Teil des Technikworkshops ist geschafft und wir freuen uns alle auf den zweiten! War ein super Abend gestern mit 23 Teilnehmern und einer fabelhaften Denfeld-Crew.   Die Jungs hatte einfach auf alles eine Antwort und man merkt schon deutlich den Unterschied vom Hobby- zum Profischrauber. Diese Kluft ein wenig kleiner zu machen ist uns gestern abend aber hoffentlich gelungen.
Es begann mit einer umfassenden Einführung in die Welt der Schmiermittel. Verschiedene Arten und Hersteller, praktische Erfahrung mit den verschiedensten Kettenschmierstoffen, Umgang mit den Mengen und natürlich die neusten Entwicklungen, um den nervigen Knackgeräuschen am Bike Herr zu werden, wurden vorgestellt. Im praktischen Teil wurden dann die beiden wichtigsten Lager am Bike demontiert: Das Steuerkopflager und das Tretlager. Dies wurde sehr detailliert vorgeführt uns so manche Unklarheit beseitigt. 
Am Ende des Abends gingen wir alle etwas müde, aber etwas weiser nach Hause und der eine oder andere Keller (oder doch der Nachttisch?   ) hat auch noch hier und da eine neue Tube oder Dose dazu bekommen. Abschließend sei auch noch erwähnt, daß unser Patient Scott Genius auch heute morgen noch lebt!  

Wer sich jetzt für den Februarkurs mit den Themen Antrieb, Fahrwerk und Bremsen noch anmleden möchte, es sind noch 11 Plätze frei!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Dezember 2005)

So langsam wird es für den zweiten Kursteil im Februar knapp. Es sind nur noch zwei Plätze frei und die werden nach Medlungseingang vergeben. Wer zuerst kommt malt oder besser schraubt zuerst.   Für alle späteren Interessenten wird es eine Warteliste geben und wenn die voll genug werden sollte können wir uns vielleicht über einen Zusatztermin verständigen.

Desweiteren natürlich: Frohe Weihnachten  und happy, snowy Trails!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Januar 2006)

Nur noch ein Platz frei!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Januar 2006)

So! Wir sind ausgebucht! Für weitere Interessenten bleibt jetzt leider nur noch die Warteliste.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Februar 2006)

Der zweite Teil unseres Workshops fand soeben statt und es sollte ein äußerst ereignisreicher Abend rund ums MTB werden. Auf dem Programm standen Bremsen, Schaltung und Federung. Leider hatten wohl einige Gäste den Termin vergessen oder durch die Terminüberschneidung mit dem Valentinstag private Probleme bekommen. So kamen nur 15 statt 21 Gäste, was aber auch sein Gutes hatte: Es war genügend Platz und Verpflegung da! 
Zuerst ging es um die mittlerweile verbreitetste Bremsengattung, die Scheibenbremse. Hier wurde vom Belagwechsel über die Reinigung bis zum Entlüften und Problembehebung alle Bereich angesprochen und man bekam so einige interessante Tricks aus Denfelds Werkstatt mit. Danach wurden die verschiedenen Felgenbremsen-Arten ebenso umfassend erklärt.
Danach ging es zum Thema Schaltung. Wir fingen mit der Problembehebung auf Tour sowie der fachgerechten Einstellung und wollten uns schon in Richtung Federung weiter begeben, als Mechaniker Ede aufgeregt meldete, daß soeben ein Bike aus dem Laden gestohel wurde! Und zwar nicht irgend ein Bike, sondern das Scott Ransom 10 im Wert von immerhin fast 5000 ! Während Ede sich erst zu Fuß und anschließend mit dem Bike auf die Verfolgung eines der zwei Täter machte schwärmten wir in Kirdorf aus und durchsuchten alle Straßen und Ecken mit den Pkw´s. Die Polizei war zum Glück sehr schnell vor Ort und wertete mit Christian Denfeld zusammen die Überwachnungskameras aus. Diese führten dann nach über einer Stunde vergeblicher Suche schließlich zu dem Weg, den die Räuber genommen hatten. Dieser war zu unserem Glück beim Versuch auf´s freie Feld zu entkommen, in einen benachbarten Hinterhof gelaufen, wo er das Ransom aufgrund eines zu hohen Zaunes zurück lassen mußte! Die Polizei stellte das Bike sicher, Spuren und Kameras werden ausgewertet.   Damit stehen die Chancen die Täter zu fassen zumindest nicht schlecht.

Daher zwei Fazits aus diesem Abend: 
1.- Bei der DIMB erlebt man was!
2.- Haltet eure Bikes fest!


----------



## wondermike (15. Februar 2006)

War echt 'ne heftige Geschichte. Sowas dreistes habe ich überhaupt noch nie erlebt. Da kann man sich eigentlich immer nur am Bike festketten, sonst isses weg. Wir ware keine 20 Meter weg, dazwischen war eine offene Tür und diese Typen marschieren da einfach rein und greifen sich das Bike. Da fällt einem nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Februar 2006)

Zum abgebrochenen Workshop wird es am *28.3. um 19:30 einen Nachholtermin* geben. Es werden dann die Themenbereiche Schaltung und Federung bearbeitet. Teilnehmer vom 14.2. haben hier natürlich Vorrang bei der Buchung, aber die leer gebliebenen Plätze können wir natürlich auch wieder vergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. März 2006)

Für den Nachholtermin am 28.3. (s.o.) sind noch drei Plätze frei. Kostenpunkt wird aufgrund des reduzierten Inhalts (Bremsen hatten wir ja am 14.2. komplett gemacht) nur noch 3  sein. Beginn wieder 19:30 Uhr bei Fahrrad Denfeld in Bad Homburg. Wer also Interesse hat, der melde sich schnell unter [email protected]


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. März 2006)

Gestern fand der Nachholtermin zum zweiten Teil des Technikworkshops statt. Nach Stärkung am Pizza-Buffet (Danke!!!  ) begannen wir etwas verspätet mit dem Programm.
Zuerst wwar das Thema Schaltung dran. Hier wurde ein Kettenblatt gewechselt und über die Auswirkungen und den Verschleiß von Zahnkränzen und Kette diskutiert. Anschließend gingen wir zu den Schaltwerken über, an denen keine Schraube ausgelassen wurde. Auch das beste Vorgehen bei der oft nervenraubenden Einstellarbeit wurde genau demonstriert.


 



Nach kurzer Pause wurde dann nochmal das Entlüften einer Scheibenbremse, diesmal einer Magua Louise, durchexerziert. Jetzt wissen wir auch, warum einem beim Bremsendefekt ein guter Italiener helfen kann.  


 



Als letztes Thema kamen wir zur Fahrwerkstechnik. Da heute eine Unmenge von unterschiedlichen Federgabeln und Hinterbaudämpfern auf dem Markt ist, gingen wir dieses Thema hauptsächlich theoretisch an. Was bewirken Druck- und Zugstufendämpfung? Wie stellt man sie für welche Anforderung wie ein? Wie bestimme ich die für mich korrekte Federhärte und warum stimmen Herstllerangaben hier meist nicht? Was ist SPV&Co.? Was ist Fahrwerksharmonie? 



Wer jetzt Lust bekommen hat oder sich mit der Problematik auch in der freien Natur auseinandersetzen möchte, dem sei unser Pannenhilfekurs am 9.4. wärmstens empfohlen!

Nach Abschluss der Workshopserie möchte ich zu aller erst den Teilnehmern für das Starke Interesse danken! Wir waren jedes Mal ausgebucht und durch natürliche Reduzierung kam immer einer gut handlebare Gruppengröße mit angenehmer Athmosphäre heraus. Großer Dank gebührt natürlich auch unserem Partner Fahrad Denfeld, der den Sachpart für uns übernommen hat. Dabei war das Team immer freundlich und sachlich auf der Höhe und man lernte einige Feinheiten, Langzeiterfahrungswerte und Tricks aus der Werkstatt. 
Bei anhaltendem Interesse möchten wir eine Workshopserie wie diese in der nass-kalten Saison 06/07 gern wiederholen. Jetzt freuen wir uns aber erst mal auf Sonne und richtig schöne Bike-Touren!


----------



## Splish (30. März 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern fand der Nachholtermin zum zweiten Teil des Technikworkshops statt.
> 
> 
> Hallo Schwarzer Kater,
> ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. März 2006)

Die nächsten Technikworkshops werden wir erst wieder in der kalten Sason 06/07 anbieten. Jetzt wird es erst mal Touren geben. Bei so schönem Wetter soll ja niemand drinnen rum sitzen.  

Anmeldung über´s LMB reicht für´s Usinger Becken aus.


----------

